# Are Audiences Tired of Remakes and 3D Movies?



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

> When you?re immersed in the movie business as deeply as we movie bloggers are, it can be hard to stay in tune with the shifting attitudes and opinions of the general movie going public. Of course it?s also hard getting an accurate reading on public opinion because, frankly, the attitudes of the public are often finicky and unpredictable.
> 
> So in that sense, it?s easy to understand why sometimes it?s hard not to be skeptical when movie fans complain about trends in cinema ? sometimes they are voicing legitimate concerns or objections ? other times, people are just parroting a popular buzz word or phrase that has taken on a certain connotation. A perfect example of this is the word ?remake? and its current dirty-word connotation in the movie fan community.
> 
> ...



In my opinion, I have nothing against remakes. I think it's fun seeing the re-imaginings of different stories. Of course, like anyone else, I just hate it when the market is dominated by nothing but them.

Pertaining to 3D, I never watch movies with that because it's difficult for me with glasses, and I just don't find the aspect interesting in the slightest. 

Oh, and the only thing keeping me from seeing both Fright Night and Conan are their R ratings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I was tired of 3D in the 80s.

I don't mind remakes, but give me some original shit once in a while, fuck!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

I ignore remakes and avoid 3D like the plague. But I'm an ass so not sure I'm exactly the typical film going public.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

I love remakes in doses, and you occasionally get one that surpasses the original. Like the 2010 Karate Kid.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

The original Karate kid needed no remake. I can't think of any remake except for Dawn of the Dead that was worth the effort (I mean from the new bunch excluding the likes of The Fly and The Thing).


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, audiences (i.e. Me) are tired of Remakes and 3D Moives.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

No movie _needs_ a remake. But it's always fun watching a retelling, and it's a way to introduce an old movie to a new generation. And why was Dawn of the Dead worthy of a  remake?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2011)

Problem is the retelling is always complete crap, and the newer generation should stop being retarded and just watch the original instead.



> And why was Dawn of the Dead worthy of a remake?



I didn't say worthy, I said it was the only remake that seemed to be worth the effort as it took the original plot but added alot more to it.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No movie _needs_ a remake. But it's always fun watching a retelling, and it's a way to introduce an old movie to a new generation. And why was Dawn of the Dead worthy of a  remake?



Its a way to make sure that the production companies get their money back during a recession. Its a way to cash in on nostalgia and name recognition. Lastly, its a way to not be creative.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

Retelling _always_ crap?

The Karate Kid (2010) > The Karate Kid (1984?)

The Thing > The Thing from Another World

King Kong (2005) and King Kong (1976?) > King Kong (1939)

Off the top of my head, and in my opinion.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2011)

I can deal with a remake if its at least done well which _some_ are but sadly in my experience most are not.

They tend to change things for the sake of changing them and a lot of the changes irk me like still calling it "The Karate Kid" and having them practicing Kung Fu.  Also moving it from Japan to China pissed me off.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2011)

I avoid remakes about 95% of the time and 3D is a waste of money to watch a mediocre movie


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ocean's 11: remake is better

True Grit: actually not a remake but a closer adaptation of the original book, and better

That's actually a very good reason to make a "remake", if the original sucked as an adaptation. For example, if you didn't care for the recent Captain America I can respect that, but if you actually think the original Captain America film is better then you're fucking nuts.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

That'd be a re-adaption, not a remake.

I think fair reason for one is if the original had a promising premise but bad execution. Like The Lost Boys.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That'd be a re-adaption, not a remake.



Is there _really_ that much of a difference?  You're still retelling a story that has already been told.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

I would think so. I mean, take Spider-Man. You wouldn't call The Amazing Spider-Man a remake of Spider-Man, would you? They have different characters and subplots, but they share the same source material.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

I like remakes for the sole fact they make nerds have rage fits and promote senseless arguments. :33


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I would think so. I mean, take Spider-Man. You wouldn't call The Amazing Spider-Man a remake of Spider-Man, would you? They have different characters and subplots, but they share the same source material.



All movies are adaptations of some source material be it a book, comic, script or previous movie.  I don't see any difference between retelling a story from a comic book and retelling a story from a script that's already been done.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

Fair enough. You're right in that it doesn't matter when you get down to it, I was just offering what I believed to be the correct terminology.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

People here watches movies in 3D?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't mind remakes, I liked True Grit's,and John Carpenter's The Thing,The Crazies. As long as their good I like them.

One thing that needs to die is fucking 3D though. Shit, who would want to see a movie with tickets that high of price?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2011)

most of the remakes i've seen were with no knowledge of the original.

and I've yet to see a movie in 3D so neither bother me.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2011)

I've only ever seen on movie in 3D in my entire short lifetime, and I'm already tired of it. Remakes are "meh" but are good sometimes, when actual effort is put into them instead of doing it just to try and cash in on the original's title.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to see some decent remakes of some old, old movies from the 30s - 60s. Some of those could use a remaking. 

80s movies and 90s movies though?  Too soon, man. Too soon.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2011)

95% of the movies I watch, I will never watch again. One viewing is more than enough for most movies.

Generally speaking movies are uncreative. There are a few that aren't, but they make up a small fraction of a whole. Movies like Black Swan, Inception, American Beauty, The Shawshank Redemption and No Country For Old Men will _never_ be remade. Someone should be killed if they ever are.

3D gives me a headache and I much rather just watch a traditional film that doesn't require "Bling" to impress me.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

I watched about 3 movies in 3D, that was enough for me. I've been going to the non 3D showings, 3D just feels like extra money for nothing.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

3D movies hurt my eyes :\


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday said:


> 3D movies hurt my eyes :\



That's due to the cancerous growths they cause in them.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 25, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Generally speaking movies are uncreative. There are a few that aren't, but they make up a small fraction of a whole. Movies like Black Swan, Inception, American Beauty, The Shawshank Redemption and No Country For Old Men will _never_ be remade. Someone should be killed if they ever are.



Well, generally speaking fiction in general is "uncreative" if we only go by how completely original they are, but honestly originality can be overrated if a "story that's been done" is executed better. Also worth nothing is Inception has quite a few similarities to Satoshi Kon's Paprika, so yeah.

IMHO, the only good thing about American Beauty is Kevin Spacey's performance. The rest is just inconsistent nonsense (movie: life is beautiful! me: fair enough. movie: and now presenting a cast consisting entirely of people that are immature, idiotic, hypocritical, psychotic, and/or depressed. Me: wait, what? movie: oh, except the gay couple, they're the only well-adjusted people in the movie. me: wow, way to be subtle, guys. ). I saw this movie in college with a few buddies and we all had this problem. Sure, the ending shows via-memories the good times Spacey had with his family, but they were non-existent in the movie. One of the most important rules in fiction: show, don't tell! I'd normally be fine with a completely screwed-up cast, but not so much when the theme is trying to be optimistic about life. I thought at first, "well, maybe that's not the theme and the movie is arguing against it" but then the ending supported the "life is beautiful" theme and I said, "fuck it, David Lynch movies make more sense than this".

So actually, I'd say American Beauty could use a remake!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2011)

> Movies like Black Swan, Inception, American Beauty, The Shawshank Redemption and No Country For Old Men will never be remade. Someone should be killed if they ever are.



Half of the films on that list were mediocre at best. Not exactly classics that shouldn't be messed with.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2011)

trust Ennoea he only watches masterpiece theater


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't watch masterpiece theatre, not even close but minus Shawshank I could easily see the others being remade, and the remakes even improving on the original. On a list of films that are untouchable these films are not it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 25, 2011)

Not all remakes are terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2011)

3D is failing big time.  Ticket sales are way down.  Overall revenue is down despite higher prices.  The 3DS has been a disappointment for Nintendo.  Sony, LG, and Samsung haven't sold many 3D Televisions.

I will say that I hear rumors that 3D is more popular overseas.  Can anyone from Europe confirm or refute this?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2011)

They push 3D alot here in the UK (esp in Cinemas) but with the recession and zero suppourt why on earth would people spend so much on a 3D TV set? Other than kids no one buys in to the 3D hype here especially since Brits are skeptical of new technology anyway. Don't know about the rest of Europe though.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

I will never watch a movie in 3D if there is a 2D option, and i'm pretty sure most of america feels the same.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really mind remakes. One, remakes are usualy made several decades after the first film. This insures that, at least, the film will be visually different and the that the cast is different. The excecution might be slightly similar but to mimic the earlier film completely, in this regard, would be extremely difficult. The interesting possibility (for viewers) is that we could watch and compare the original and the remake. See how it's the same, or different, etc. Admittedly, I would probably rage if the said remakes are on my favorite movies list or if I go to the theatres one day and see a line up of just 5 remakes .

3D in the majority of movies is completely unnecessary. I hate seeing commericials for movies that have a big popping noise and showing a enlarged text of "in *3D*".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone name me 1 spectacular movie BECAUSE of the 3D.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Someone name me 1 spectacular movie BECAUSE of the 3D.



I bet you're waiting for someone to say Avatar.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I will never watch a movie in 3D if there is a 2D option, and i'm pretty sure most of america feels the same.


Yeah Thor and Capt was showing in 3D, but I went to see them in 2D . It saves money for unneeded crap.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 25, 2011)

I am getting very Tired of 3D movies, whywhywhywhy why are old Cartoons being Revived into 3D MOVIES? The Smurfs(Old cartoon) has been made into a 3D Movie! What's Next The Flinstones Movie? Josie and the Pussy Cats? + more? Why does everything that comes out have to be 3D!?


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikaNaraNicole said:


> What's Next The Flinstones Movie?



Uh, there have already been TWO Flinstones movies.

And no, Flinstones is getting a new cartoon series..............by Seth McFarlane. You may all proceed with the vomiting now.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 25, 2011)

CMX said:
			
		

> I would like to see some decent remakes of some old, old movies from the 30s - 60s. Some of those could use a remaking.
> 
> 80s movies and 90s movies though? Too soon, man. Too soon.



This is the crux of it as far as remakes go. I'd more more willing to see older movies with very strong story concepts that maybe couldn't be supported by the special effects of their day making a come back in this day and age.

In terms of 3d, I think the problem is that the movie makers haven't been able to successfully come up with an idea or concept that effectively does something with the 3d that 2d can't. I kinda feel like 3d movie tech needs its 'Matrix-movie'. Something truly revolutionary that shows audiences something no one has conceived of before. Until that happens, I think 3d will always seem like a gimmick.

EDIT: and yeah, 3d ticket prices are obscene...


----------



## Avix (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally, I will be happy to see as many reboots and rehashes of Superhero films as I can because I believe that genre can withstand it, same with Bond films. Superheroes aren't gonna die out so we should embrace it - every generation needs its own version of Batman, or Superman. Personally I think it's really interesting to see a lot of different directors takes on them because there's a lot to compare, a lot that could change etc ... there's so much potential t build on.

As for 3D, I've seen a few films in Odeon RealD 3D, and I just can't accept someone who says that it's shit, or a novelty. Maybe the 3D you're watching, but RealD 3D is powerful fucking technology. I hate all that stupid CGI Pixar crap worse than 3D tbh.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, I'm sick of the remakes and the fact that everything has to be in 3D.

I'm also getting tired of the barrage of superhero movies lately to be perfectly honest. I haven't even seen Captain America yet, and I heard Green Lantern was bad anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Besides arguably green lantern the majority of the  super hero new movies have been pretty solid IMO but different strokes and all that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes,

1) With remakes, I think it's just because anything can be remade. Certain movies just lack a reason to be remade because the originals nostalgia is so strong (Conan the Barbarian).

2) I think 3-D is dying right now because of those lazy, damn post-conversions. Even films filmed in 3D dont seem to realize that 3D sucks during night scenes (Pirates 4; Fright Night).


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 25, 2011)

Never watched one and I'm already tired of them.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Half of the films on that list were mediocre at best. Not exactly classics that shouldn't be messed with.



Really? Why is that? All of them were spectacular.  Please name five films that are greater?


----------



## Jena (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not against remakes, _per se_. But I do find a lot of them to be lazy.

I'm actually more of an anti-adaptation person. I don't like it when cartoons, books, etc. are adapted into movies, because in my experience 99.9% of the time they are phoned in and fail to capture the spirit of the source material.

I guess that applies to remakes as well. If a remake is made with clear effort and spirit, I have no problem with it. If the remake is sloppy and safe, then I don't like it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I bet you're waiting for someone to say Avatar.



I watched it in IMAX 3D and saw the extended edition on Blu-Ray in a top quality home theater.

IMO, would have looked just fine, if not better without the 3D on the IMAX screen.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Well, generally speaking fiction in general is "uncreative" if we only go by how completely original they are, but honestly originality can be overrated if a "story that's been done" is executed better. Also worth nothing is Inception has quite a few similarities to Satoshi Kon's Paprika, so yeah.
> 
> IMHO, the only good thing about American Beauty is Kevin Spacey's performance. The rest is just inconsistent nonsense (movie: life is beautiful! me: fair enough. movie: and now presenting a cast consisting entirely of people that are immature, idiotic, hypocritical, psychotic, and/or depressed. Me: wait, what? movie: oh, except the gay couple, they're the only well-adjusted people in the movie. me: wow, way to be subtle, guys. ). I saw this movie in college with a few buddies and we all had this problem. Sure, the ending shows via-memories the good times Spacey had with his family, but they were non-existent in the movie. One of the most important rules in fiction: show, don't tell! I'd normally be fine with a completely screwed-up cast, but not so much when the theme is trying to be optimistic about life. I thought at first, "well, maybe that's not the theme and the movie is arguing against it" but then the ending supported the "life is beautiful" theme and I said, "fuck it, David Lynch movies make more sense than this".
> 
> So actually, I'd say American Beauty could use a remake!



Inception was written and re-tweaked over the course of a decade before being filmed. Of course, leave it to this forum for someone to bring a Japanese animation into a film debate as a comparison. This is the argument as comparing Black Swan to Perfect Blue. They are completely different.


@ American Beauty, the memories are there to highlight the films purpose: Appreciate what you have. It's basically an entire movie about not getting what you think you want and appreciating what you have. I don't think I have ever seen anyone critique the movie in your way. The characters are much deeper than you give the writing credit for as well. Mr.s Fitts says a handful of words throughout the film and still provides incredible depth to the Colonel and Ricky. Almost to the point that both characters wouldn't make as much sense if she had not been present.

and considering it almost swept every major category minus Female lead at the Oscars, I would have to say you are among a unpopular opinion.



> *Best Actor in a Leading Role*
> Kevin Spacey
> *Best Cinematography*
> Conrad L. Hall
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

Black Swan and Perfect Blue do have a lot of similarities though

they're not identical but you can't deny that BS wasn't influenced by PB


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Black Swan and Perfect Blue do have a lot of similarities though
> 
> they're not identical but you can't deny that BS wasn't influenced by PB





> In 2010, Aronofsky acknowledged there being similarities between the 1997 anime film Perfect Blue and his film Black Swan, but said it was not an influence.



Though he gives credit to other films as inspiration openly. So yes, I can deny that PB was an influence, if the writer and director does


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Aronofsky bought the rights to PB didn't he because he copied the Bath Tub scene back in 01? So I'd take his claims with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

And he gave credit then, why wouldn't he do the same for BS? 

And you still aren't posting a list of five better films.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't see how you can't believe it's not an influence.  Both movies can be summed up as " girl gets part upgrade, goes crazy from pressure"


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

I prefer Black Swan over Perfect Blue but come on now


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 26, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> @ American Beauty, the memories are there to highlight the films purpose: Appreciate what you have. It's basically an entire movie about not getting what you think you want and appreciating what you have. I don't think I have ever seen anyone critique the movie in your way. The characters are much deeper than you give the writing credit for as well. Mr.s Fitts says a handful of words throughout the film and still provides incredible depth to the Colonel and Ricky. Almost to the point that both characters wouldn't make as much sense if she had not been present.
> 
> and considering it almost swept every major category minus Female lead at the Oscars, I would have to say you are among a unpopular opinion.



-the colonel is an okay character, but nothing great. Ricky (assuming you mean the colonel's son) was an ignorant moron, I'd sympathize with him far more about his father's treatment of him IF he wasn't screwing up his life ALONG WITH AN INNOCENT TEENAGE GIRL'S (unless there are people who actually think they'd live a happy life after they ran away with no financial support. Those people clearly have an interesting take on economics)! He acts like his father is being way out of line, and he is, however he ruins his arguments by being no better himself! Sure, run away from your ass-holish father, but first consider how that would affect your already traumatized mother, you douchebag, not to mention the life of the girl you're taking with you who's only known you a short while! He's one of the most unlikable characters in the film, but because he's "rebellious and deep" the movie never seems to criticize his actions. I'd love to see this guy fill Jesse's shoes in Breaking Bad, Walt would be telling him to "STFU and get your act together" every second and I'd love it 
The "appreciate what you have" theme comes out of nowhere then. And quite frankly, it was all bullshit anyway, sure Kevin Spacey may be all peaceful now in his last living moment, meanwhile his wife and daughter are going to be an emotional wreck, the colonel is likely to get away with the murder, the colonel's wife will still be the way she is, etc. Besides, it's kind of a dick thing to say anyway, would you say "appreciate what you have" to a family that's barely able to feed and clothe themselves? The fact is, there would nothing wrong with a good deal of the characters, such as Spacey, NOT appreciating what they have and taking LOGICAL (as opposed to "ZOMG, quit my job and work for McDonald's then bang a teenage girl!!!") steps to getting more out of their lives (AKA seeing a marriage counselor and looking into a more financially-stable job). But apparently the movie has a more pessimistic view on improving one's life ("just don't and appreciate what you got!") than I do. I think the movies' theme should have been, "try to improve your life, but think it through first so you don't begin acting like a total lunatic".
Finally, once again, the memories conveniently show not a single scene that occurred during the movie. None of the fighting, considered murder (granted, he didn't know about that, but if there is an afterlife he's in for a rude awakening), etc. The movie throws a complete 180 on what we had seen of the family's relationship, but because the ending is saying this is what's it like, that's okay, right? Once again, SHOW, DON'T TELL. It'd be like if the final scene of The Sopranos had Tony getting killed and his last memories are all pre-Season 1 memories of him being a genuinely good person who loves his wife unconditionally, never hurt anyone, etc. (I know the show's backstory would make this impossible, but let's say hypothetically the show had no backstory here), and had a monologue that delivers an aesop about all of it. I would have been yelling, "BULLSHIT!" to my TV screen as hard as I could

-pssh, hardly, go to the IMDb forum and quite a few people consider it an overrated film. Plus, if we go by how many Oscars a movie wins, then Titanic is the greatest movie in the world.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

> And you still aren't posting a list of five better films.



Seriously? Are you really telling me you haven't seen any films better than Inception, Black Swan, No Country for Old Men, American Beauty and The Shawshank Redemption?



> and considering it almost swept every major category minus Female lead at the Oscars, I would have to say you are among a unpopular opinion.



Please don't use Oscars as some mighty example of recognition of quality. Chicago won Oscars and that was a trainwreck.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

I u
sed those as examples. You're welcome to your opinion but at least support your own argument.


----------



## Kalle85 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't mind remakes or 3D Movies. I'll look it up on the internet, if the 3D Movie is worth watching in 3D. The only thing I hate is when they only show the 3D Version but not the 2D. Like they did with Captain America.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2011)

I liked Chicago. A better example of a movie being nominated for awards it didn't deserve would be 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Chicago winning was an example of a white wash.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

You still haven't posted anything you would consider the remaking of to be a serious fault in cinema history. Not even one movie, let alone five.

It's easy to throw criticism out and not allow yourself to be criticized.

_o>  <o_

High Five!

  _o/\o_

Though I must admit, a part of me does want to see an Interview with the Vampire remake. No clue why, maybe just because I didn't like how the first ended.

@Stunna - Sick bar code title. Can't rep u yet for it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

What are you even talking about? In the end no movie is really untouchable and couldn't be remade, not in our economy. You're the one that insinuated that stuff like Inception should never be remade and people should be shot if they were, when they're mediocre and could very well be remade. But if you really want a list of films that probably shouldn't then I'd say stuff (off the top of my head) like Heat, Godfather, Blade Runner, Close Encounters, 2001, Terminator, Alien, City of God, Gladiator, Truman Show, Eternal Sunshine, Audition, The Exorcist, Jaws and The Silence of the Lambs should never be remade since I doubt you can add much to them.


----------



## Jena (Aug 26, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Though I must admit, a part of me does want to see an Interview with the Vampire remake. No clue why, maybe just because I didn't like how the first ended.



For the love of all that is holy, we need a decent Queen of the Damned movie. 

That..._thing_ that exists now is a mockery. And, hey - vampires are popular again! They can advertise the movie and pretend its like Twilight and then troll the teenage audience when the vampires start eating each other.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What are you even talking about? In the end no movie is really untouchable and couldn't be remade, not in our economy. You're the one that insinuated that stuff like Inception should never be remade and people should be shot if they were, when they're mediocre and could very well be remade. But if you really want a list of films that probably shouldn't then I'd say stuff (off the top of my head) like Heat, Godfather, Blade Runner, Close Encounters, 2001, Terminator, Alien, City of God, Gladiator, Truman Show, Eternal Sunshine, Audition, The Exorcist, Jaws and The Silence of the Lambs should never be remade since I doubt you can add much to them.





Really? Inception, Black Swan, No Country etc are mediocre compared to Terminator, Jaws, Exorcist and Truman Show?   I will agree with Godfather, Silence, Sunshine and a couple others.. 

The point was that I don't believe that movies should be remade. Great films are hard to add to because they are great to begin with. What's the point in tinkering with them? I just didn't see the point in criticizing what I define as great film in this discussion.

Seemed like pointless trolling. 



@Jena - Nah, they'd have to market toward adults. Would probably need to be R. They can target the True Blood crowd. What would be _really_ good would be a HBO/Showtime series starting with Interview and progressing...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2011)

Blade Runner could be improved in quite a few ways actually. And how is Chicago an example of white-washing? The first production of Chicago was back in 1975, and the first Black woman to portray Roxie didn't appear until 1998.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Really? Inception, Black Swan, No Country etc are mediocre compared to Terminator, Jaws, Exorcist and Truman Show?   I will agree with Godfather, Silence, Sunshine and a couple others..



He never said they were better necessarily, just ones he doesn't think should be remade.

Also, you say remakes shouldn't exist, but why such a "no-exceptions" rule to it? When solid remakes like Ocean's 11 and True Grit are made, people who say that any remake is automatically trash look kinda silly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 28, 2011)

3d sucks

they need to remake the original star wars films, so i can watch all the nerds rage


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rage for you.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

I think most people stopped caring about Star Wars a while back, minus some annoying nerd noone would rage. I do think rather than remaking it they should use the Star Wars Universe as a back drop for a different story.


----------



## Jena (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> *I think most people stopped caring about Star Wars a while back, minus some annoying nerd noone would rage.* I do think rather than remaking it they should use the Star Wars Universe as a back drop for a different story.



I doubt that very much.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Well yeah people would be "Omg my childhood is ruined" but that's more nostalgia than anything. You have Lucas raping the shit out of the series for the last decade then why not just remake them aswell?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2011)

Ennoea has a point. I'd complain and rage (even though Star Wars wasn't a part of my childhood; I avoided it as a kid), but I'd ultimately watch the remakes, and I'd give credit where it was due.


----------



## Jena (Aug 28, 2011)

No, I do believe you have a point. 

But to say that _no one_ would rage is hopeful. People raged when that new Star Trek movie came out and that wasn't even a remake.

As for me....eh. I don't know. I'm not really a fan of remakes unless they drastically change the story/try to tell a better story (like King Kong 2005 versus the original). Star Wars seems like it did a good job of telling its story so I don't really feel like watching it retold. That's just me, though. I'm also not interesting in any of the EU stuff, so I'm sure there are a lot more people out there who would be receptive to a remake.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think that audiences are tired of 3D Films its that they are frustrated by the fact that no film except Avatar has utilized that format correctly... And every other film after it has used it as a gimick and poorly at that

Now as for Remakes I think it depends on the Original if the first was a dud and the remake turns out a success more power to you... On the flip side their are uneccesary remakes purly for cash profit ex: Red Dragon was the 2nd Adaptation of the Book by the same name the 1st Adaptation was Manhunter which is far superior to Red Dragon across the Board

It depends most remakes or Franchise Redux's ex Planet of the Apes has had its hit and misses the remake to Planet of the Apes was horid yet the Prequel Rise of the Planet of the Apes which could serve as a Prequel to either the Original or the remake...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

Thing with me is if Lucas doesn't care then why should I? I would hate Alien to be touched and I assume Ridley Scott would share the sentiment, same as Cameron being annoyed at Terminator sequels. But if Lucas is happily remaking his own baby without care then us raging would be frankly stupid. But obviously people will still rage, in the internet age is there anything that isn't being "ruined" by someone according to raging nerds?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> No, I do believe you have a point.
> 
> But to say that _no one_ would rage is hopeful. *People raged when that new Star Trek movie came out and that wasn't even a remake.*
> 
> As for me....eh. I don't know. I'm not really a fan of remakes unless they drastically change the story/try to tell a better story (like King Kong 2005 versus the original). Star Wars seems like it did a good job of telling its story so I don't really feel like watching it retold. That's just me, though. I'm also not interesting in any of the EU stuff, so I'm sure there are a lot more people out there who would be receptive to a remake.


Not too mention it was a pretty damn good movie too .


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't mind remakes (at least they make me watch the original) but 3D is just tiring.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 10, 2011)

Shark Night 3D looks like something that should of been a direct to dvd video


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't believe that they are going to start filming The Great Gatsby in 3D next week.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 10, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> I don't mind remakes (at least they make me watch the original) but 3D is just tiring.



now if ridley scotts alien was done in 3D would be awesome


----------

